# ADVICE for possible new fly fisherman



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

After a year of inshore fishing/flats fishing, I have come to realize that with my new technical polling skiff in order to get to some of the picky fish, you have to get up on the poling platform and pole around and throw flies. I know I will end up flyfishing eventually, but I am curious if some of you would suggest to just get into it now, so I have time to learn or should I continue to learn inshore fishing and poling around using artificial’s with spinning rods for another year or two? I just don’t want to take on too many things at once. I have fished my whole life, but I am somewhat new to inshore fishing and poling skiffs within the last 2 years.

I currently have a 2022 Skimmer Skiff 16’6” technical poling skiff with a 60hp Suzuki outboard with poling platform, casting platform, 8’ power pole, and every day I am learning something new.

if you could go back and learn to fly fish earlier or later in your fishing career which would you choose?


May I also add I have fly fished before in lakes and rivers/streams, so I’m not brand spanking new, but I am no professional by any means…


----------



## Cbenson4 (6 mo ago)

Go ahead and dive into it now. If your sight fishing already, finding the fish is the same process. Just get a good double haul cast down and you’ll be off to the races…


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

Cbenson4 said:


> Go ahead and dive into it now. If your sight fishing already, finding the fish is the same process. Just get a good double haul cast down and you’ll be off to the races…


I’m assuming that’s a type of cast ?


----------



## Geno28 (Oct 6, 2020)

Earlier. The more you get into it the more you realize what you don't know. I'd also echo what has already been said.


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

Do it now.
Go buy an Asquith and a Mako Reel. 
Come on, do it. 
Money spendings good.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

I'd jump in now. It's my favorite inshore fishing.


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

Start now so it will become second nature to you earlier in life. There are always things to improve on regardless of how long you've been doing it- casting, presentation, reading fish, setting the hook, fish fighting technique, etc.


----------



## 25stampede (Dec 1, 2015)

dont buy anything new. Sale racks and this forum are your best friend


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

ianwilson said:


> Do it now.
> Go buy an Asquith and a Mako Reel.
> Come on, do it.
> Money spendings good.


That’s another worry of mine. I just got done re-powering my boat and putting a power pole on and I can see it now thousands of dollars more into fly fishing equipment LMAO.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Don't do it - it is highly addictive and expensive. I should have picked up golf instead.


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

coconutgroves said:


> Don't do it - it is highly addictive and expensive. I should have picked up golf instead.


I’ve got an addictive personality, sounds like a good time. LMAO.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

coconutgroves said:


> Don't do it - it is highly addictive and expensive. I should have picked up golf instead.


In all seriousness, I find myself poling more now and hunting than being on the bow. While I love casting and catching, it is very rewarding to read the water and put a person on fish. Sometimes it seems like it all comes together, and then others you have to dig deep and figure it out.

I've had some great experiences and memories thanks to the sport - I wouldn't change that for anything. Dive in - it is something that can never be mastered and is constant learning.


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Take a lesson. There is a guy in Orlando that Orlando outfitters recommended to me. I’ll try and find his number if you want to go that route. Send me a message. Spend the little bit of money and learn correctly. Then keep an eye out for a nice used setup 6 or 8 depending on your needs. Read post and get knowledge from this forum. Look up flounder creek outfitters on FB. They are in Titusville (shop closed but Nick is still available) he can tie you a good starter fly box. Definitely worth all the effort.


----------



## NickMars (Dec 10, 2021)

Youll regret not learning it earlier. 
Dont go to crazy with fly line and tippets. Ive been using Rio's Saltwater mainline since ive started flyfishing to really figure out my style and what works best for me. So far its been working good so i dont see a reason on changing it yet.


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

coconutgroves said:


> In all seriousness, I find myself poling more now and hunting than being on the bow. While I love casting and catching, it is very rewarding to read the water and put a person on fish. Sometimes it seems like it all comes together, and then others you have to dig deep and figure it out.
> 
> I've had some great experiences and memories thanks to the sport - I wouldn't change that for anything. Dive in - it is something that can never be mastered and is constant learning.


I think that is one thing that I will enjoy is the stalking and hunting of the fish and the work out you get from poling around. I am broadening my friends list of people that do the same thing so that I am not the one poling my boat around all the time, I would like to get a chance to cast from time to time as well which doesn’t happen with the wife lol. I end up pulling her around or I can use a trolling motor and I go up front but I am limited with where I can go and what fish I spook.


----------



## Southstar88 (4 mo ago)

You should pick it up. I started a couple months ago and now its all I like to do vs using conventional. Getting a fly casting instructor/lessons will help you out a lot in the beginning. I would also suggest buying a good reel that will last. i watched this you tube channel to get started to understand how to practice before I went fishing. Trying to pole and fish by yourself on a skiff also has a bit of a learning curve with managing line/casting/poling.


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

I took a lesson from the guy in the video above before I really ever attempted to fly fish. 1000% worth it, I wasn't able to start a lot of bad habits, although I still need work. He is really good and highly suggest him. Good luck!


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

ianwilson said:


> Do it now.
> Go buy an Asquith and a Mako Reel.
> Come on, do it.
> Money spendings good.


We have them in stock at the shop! I'll help you out 😂 

But I tell everyone that's curious that it has to be a decision you make. You'll likely spook and not catch a lot of fish that'll eat a paddle tail on an 1/8th oz jig. Especially when you first get started. 

If you commit to it leave the spinning rods at home and make yourself use the fly rod. It'll speed up your learning when it's the only option to fish. Be okay when you don't catch them and do your best to learn something on every shot. Don't just fling flies at fish and hope for the best. 

You might do this now. But I've learned a ton by just sitting back and watching fish before you move in to try and feed them. If you have these kinds of opportunities you'll be surprised at what you figure out.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

If you're near Orlando, Capt. Mark Benson is a certified casting instructor and an excellent guide.

[email protected]


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

SkimmerSkiffer said:


> That’s another worry of mine. I just got done re-powering my boat and putting a power pole on and I can see it now thousands of dollars more into fly fishing equipment LMAO.


It's worse than a drug addiction. I could have bought a couple Gheenoe LT10s for what I've got invested in Tabor Reels and Scott Rods. That doesn't even include all my fresh water and budget setups.


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

Chumplz said:


> I took a lesson from the guy in the video above before I really ever attempted to fly fish. 1000% worth it, I wasn't able to start a lot of bad habits, although I still need work. He is really good and highly suggest him. Good luck!


I just watched his video and he explains it pretty well. It’s nice being able to see it in full frame as well. I will have to give him a follow and watch some of his stuff.


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

Brandon Alexander said:


> We have them in stock at the shop! I'll help you out 😂
> 
> But I tell everyone that's curious that it has to be a decision you make. You'll likely spook and not catch a lot of fish that'll eat a paddle tail on an 1/8th oz jig. Especially when you first get started.
> 
> ...


That makes a whole Lotta sense. I told myself the similar set up with learning how to pole my boat around. I told myself that I will take my trolling motor off so that when I get into the flats, I have no option besides Pole around I will have to do that with my fly rod to really seal the deal.


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

VA-Gheenoe said:


> It's worse than a drug addiction. I could have bought a couple Gheenoe LT10s for what I've got invested in Tabor Reels and Scott Rods. That doesn't even include all my fresh water and budget setups.


Yeah I won’t be going that crazy in the beginning LOL I’ll probably start with a nice budget set up to get me going. I assume my Amazon $30 special that I used for creek fishing won’t suffice lol


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

Zika said:


> If you're near Orlando, Capt. Mark Benson is a certified casting instructor and an excellent guide.
> 
> [email protected]


I am near Orlando but I think I’ll end up taking my chances from YouTube at first and in person trial and error in the beginning to start off at least. I have a few new fishing buddies that have been fly fishing for a little while one as a captain and one is just a fishing buddy, I should be OK for now, but I appreciate the contact. I will save it for future use just in case anybody asks or in case I change my mind. Thank you.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I bought closeout Lamson reels, TFO and Moonshine rods....I'm not breaking the bank on fishing/fly gear


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

Buy casting lessons before you even buy a rod. It helps prevent ingraining bad casting habits if you are sent down the correct path from day 1.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

I grew up offshore fishing. My little brother left surfing and some resulting bad life decisions- and jumped into inshore red fishing (it may have helped save his life). 
I switched to inshore when my kids were born and have done good on spin but then I got the fly-fishing bug about 8 yrs ago.

I also have spent ridiculous amounts on fly gear - especially this year. 
I started w a BVK rod and reel (8 wt) and really loved it and got good. I upgraded all my tackle this year (I buy on the classifieds here almost 100%). May be selling an 8 wt BVK and/or a 6 wt Redington outfit soon as my wife is getting irritated with all the rods/ reels in my office.... But I keep saying I will keep them for my sons (No way I am letting my rough on everything sons use my good tackle). 

I did not pay for lessons, but I have improved. I WOULD pay for lessons if I was starting over. I am tempted to pay for some now just to see what they can point out.

I do go w fly rod only when I am by myself. I also agree above - sometimes just watching a while teaches more than anything else on the presenting stage- but casting, line maintance, and stripset, etc are going to come from tim eon the water and/ or lessons.

Last- if you are not cool w paying for lessons- hire a good fly guide and ask them to critique you along the way (have thick skin as they can be brutally honest). I did that this year and learned a couple little things that has improved my skills immensely- and you are fishing instead of sitting by a pond casting without the stress of blowing a shot.


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

SS06 said:


> I bought closeout Lamson reels, TFO and Moonshine rods....I'm not breaking the bank on fishing/fly gear


Is that a good starting point?


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

ikankecil said:


> Buy casting lessons before you even buy a rod. It helps prevent ingraining bad casting habits if you are sent down the correct path from day 1.


Make sense, I may enroll myself in “virtual school of YouTube“ to learn in the meantime.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

A local fly shop can fix you up with a decent combo. Sierra.com has some deals on reels right now and the fly fishing classifieds here always have some bargains, if you act quick. You should be able to find plenty to meet a budget and beginner's needs. Someone on another thread pointed out that Hardy Zane rods (not the Pro) are on sale now, too.


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

SkimmerSkiffer said:


> Make sense, I may enroll myself in “virtual school of YouTube“ to learn in the meantime.


Many decent fly shops have free one-day "intro to fly fishing" classes. It'd be worth checking around to see what's available.


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

Zika said:


> A local fly shop can fix you up with a decent combo. Sierra.com has some deals on reels right now and the fly fishing classifieds here always have some bargains, if you act quick. You should be able to find plenty to meet a budget and beginner's needs. Someone on another thread pointed out that Hardy Zane rods (not the Pro) are on sale now, too.


I’ve never seen any fly shops around my area, but then again I haven’t looked for them either. I’m sure there are some around. I need to do some research so I understand the rod and reel, sizing, specs, line size, leader, flies, etc


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

ikankecil said:


> Many decent fly shops have free one-day "intro to fly fishing" classes. It'd be worth checking around to see what's available.


That would be pretty cool. I’ll have to do some research.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

SkimmerSkiffer said:


> Is that a good starting point?


I think so...I won't buy cheap shit, but I just can't bring myself to spend $500-$1000 on a reel and another $800 on a rod. I bought 6 Lamson guru' s on closeout for $150 each and between TFO and Moonshine I have between $150 and $250 in each rod. I now have 5-10wt rods/reels for less than $350 per combo.
Whenever they do the I-Cast show is usually when the companies intro new equipment and the closeouts start after that.
Take some lessons...I didn't and I'm paying for it


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Sooner the better. I can’t over emphasize getting lessons enough. I spent the better part of the other weekend trying to correct a trout fisherman’s cast for saltwater. Old habits are hard to break, and salt and freshwater fly fishing are two completely different animals. Better to get get a good foundation then to correct a faulty one.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I just got into it after fishing with a spinning rod for 30 years. I can tell you it’s what I’ve been missing. It’s very rewarding especially when you catch fish with flies you’ve tied. Go ahead


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

If you pickup a flyrod you will indeed become broke but you will be a happy broke. There's nothing like catching a fish on the fly.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

SkimmerSkiffer said:


> I’m assuming that’s a type of cast ?


Go get some casting lessons from a good teacher, then try fishing. You’ll be much happier that way.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

ianwilson said:


> Do it now.
> Go buy an Asquith and a Mako Reel.
> Come on, do it.
> Money spendings good.


This.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Once upon a time, 30 ish odd years ago, I was taught to fly cast from a local guide on his down time. Unfortunately, I’m certain he has long left us. When he felt I was good enough, we went fishing. I fly fished for several years, then put it down for a long while. Now as I pick it back up all these years later, I can still outcast most, and watch the struggles of friends just getting into it, as they don’t want to listen to my advise or pay for lessons. Get lessons from the start. YouTube videos are great, but you can not replace knowledge of the real person standing there that can notice that hitch in your giddyup and correct it in 5 seconds. That is why they are professionals and get paid for lessons. Tackle has come a long way in that time, but I will tell you that a quality fly rod and reel will last a lifetime, so, do not skimp on your tackle, the Loomis rods and various reels I have from 25-30 years ago are still in service, although I have some newer Loomis rods and newer reels and the difference in technology and weight is amazing. A used Sage/Loomis/Scott will put you ahead of the curve, pair it with a nice reel and you will be good to go for some time, and if you do not like it, you will likely recoup a good percentage of your money.


----------



## david.riina (10 mo ago)

you are overthinking this. get whatever flyrod and reel you can afford, and just go fish inshore. bring both your flyrod and light spin rod. flyfish when the conditions are right and fish are plentiful. use the spin rod to cover more ground and find the fish when you cant sight fish, or its too windy to fly fish etc. etc.

practice your casting all the time. get a lesson from someone whos head isnt up there ass, or just find a fishing friend who is much better then you and watch them and go fish with them.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

25stampede said:


> dont buy anything new. Sale racks and this forum are your best friend


I would also suggest shopping at a local fly shop (if possible). They’ll be able to recommend gear and possibly help you with any casting/ fishing issues that will pop up along your journey.


----------



## Poon.Patrol (Jan 28, 2021)

One thing I really enjoy about flyfishing is that you can still flyfish when you aren't fishing. Days off spend 10-15mins practicing your cast. The more you can get comfortable with your casting ability the less frustrating it is on the water when you are actually fishing. 

In my opinion... I'd spend the most money within your budget on a quality rod rather than an expensive reel. The rod is what presents the fly and it is not like spin fishing where you can launch your bait as easily.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

SkimmerSkiffer said:


> Make sense, I may enroll myself in “virtual school of YouTube“ to learn in the meantime.


That’s all good, except it really helps when someone that’s a knowledgeable caster can watch what you’re doing and make the proper corrections. It’s almost impossible to self diagnose casting issues! IMO


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've been fly fishing since 2009. I have owned some of the most expensive fly rods, (Sage Method Elite 5wt was about $1500 back then). I now use a $48 5wt rod from Bass Pro as my everyday carry. I do have a $100 fly line on there, and a $450 nautilus reel on it. haha

But the rod is great. Also check out Renegade Fly Rods.

Check out my youtube channel for fly fishing tips and fly fishing content.


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Jul 28, 2015)

It's funny because its true, but don't let it stop you.


----------



## david.riina (10 mo ago)

HAHAHAHA so true!

for the salt, learning how to double haul is probably priority #1 for new fly guys. you cant catch sh!t if you can't reach the fish...

also helps tremendous if you learn to shoot line on your backcast and let go and "cast backwards" esp if you are boat fishing, as being able to cast quickly in any direction regardless of which way your body is positioned is another learning curve, but a very important skill.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Real Old School. Basics to start.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Double Haul.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Learn with crappy equipment, if you can do this with crappy stuff, just think what you will do with good stuff.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

You definitely want to check out moderate priced rods in person. If you pay a grand for a name brand, typically it will be a good fly rod. You go down to the $300 range, or less, then the quality is all over the place. I know, I refuse to go with expensive fly rods ... at least not yet! Take someone with you who knows fly rods if you don't. Go to fly shops and big box stores. Get something with a moderately fast action for a first fly rod. Then, learn how a fly rod works - the physics of it all - and then watch videos, take lessons, practice casting, learn the knots, lines, leaders. Fly fishing is definitely not a spectator sport. If you don't put the time into learning how it all works, and don't practice - you will never get it.


----------



## svalencia (Feb 17, 2021)

Do it! The sooner you do it the sooner you'll get good!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks for reminding me to get out and practice. 😁 TFO BVK 8wt w/Cortland liquid crystal flats. TFO Mangrove 8wt w/SA Grand Slam. Hardy Zephyrs 10wt w/Wolff shorts. The mangrove makes for a very versatile rod. Grand Slam for near boat and flats/bonefish line for distance. It’s forgiving and a real joy to cast.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm new to the flats but I've been fly fishing for 50+ years. If money is a concern the quality of the rod is way more important than the quality of the reel. Everything in fly fishing happens from the rod. The rod is the engine in fly fishing. Heck, you can fly fish without a reel. You can't fly fish without a rod. Be warned, it's really addictive.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

This tread reminds me of the old saying….. “misery loves company”!! 🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

If you’re only going to have one setup I’d go with an 8wt.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

Beware once you catch on a fly rod you will be buying a vice and materials and twisting up you own creative flys and you will be gut hooked . I started when it was time in 96 , caught a trout in the Lil Lehigh ck in pa on a Quick Site Ant ,as i watched the whole bite unfold from the rise ,the take and hook set and land was it was an outer body.
Good luck to ya ,,oh ,,get instruction for sure as the guys suggested and get ahead of the curve, have fun..
experience i will never forget..


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Imo the only thing different in lake casting and saltwater is the double haul


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

Sooner than later. 
Look for a local fly club. Here in Jacksonville, we have FCFF.org 

You can learn how to cast from a master instructor in the club and how to target species etc. It's been a worthy investment but I still haven't caught many fish. I don't remember the last time I used a spinning rod.


----------

